# FreeBSD 11.0 Release - swap file - panic when reboot



## SemFLY (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi ))

OS FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE #0 r306362

I create swapfile use mdconfig tool
File save in the /usr catalog


```
# cat /etc/fstab
# Device        Mountpoint      FStype  Options Dump    Pass#
~~~
md99            none            swap    sw,file=/usr/swap0,late 0 0
~~~
```

I reboot and see the error

```
panic: swap_pager_force_pagein: read from swap failed
```

Tell me please.
How fix this ?


----------



## tingo (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm not sure but this could happen if the startup scripts try to enable swap before the /usr filesystem is mounted.
If that is the case, you will have to enable swap after the /usr file system is mounted.


----------



## SemFLY (Nov 9, 2016)

This is bug and already fixed 
Read here https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=187081


----------

